# Velvet, Bubble and Squeak



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

These are my babies :love1. Velvet is the older, she is the one who was barbered and has OCD scratching but as you can see she is looking as fit as a fiddle and I keep her occupied enough so she hardly itches any more!

This is their new toy, I made them a lollypopstick climbing frame (much to my boyfriends amusement) and also a toiletroll climber. Happy days!

I'm not a breeder, and never will be. I love these critters for what they are, family :d so I hope you don't mind me showing.

Velvet


























Chillin', watch Scrubs.









Bubble (smallest and quickest!)
Wassat?








Can Has?








TADA! Mine!









Squeak




























Home time!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, lookit that climbing frame! How did you make it? I have to have a go o.o. That is epic lollypop building.

Your meeses are adorable. I shouldn't think anyone will mind you posting them .


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

Kage Davies said:


> Wow, lookit that climbing frame! How did you make it? I have to have a go o.o. That is epic lollypop building.
> 
> Your meeses are adorable. I shouldn't think anyone will mind you posting them .


Hehe thank you. I made it using lollypop sticks and non-toxic glue and glue gun. I have also made them a little house with a hammock, but I need to phot that.

I love my babies, they are special


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They look well looked after - lovely glossy coats


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> They look well looked after - lovely glossy coats


Trust me, they get treated better than my boyfriend. Shhhhh! though he dotes on them. They use him as a daddy climbing frame and he secretly loves it


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Gee, I don't know anyone like that. *looks at OH.* He's jealous of all the time the meeses get :lol:. But he loves them really.

What kind of glue would you use iffen you didn't have a glue gun? I could order one kind of cheap, but... I wouldn't use it for anything else, lol.


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

Kage Davies said:


> Gee, I don't know anyone like that. *looks at OH.* He's jealous of all the time the meeses get :lol:. But he loves them really.
> 
> What kind of glue would you use iffen you didn't have a glue gun? I could order one kind of cheap, but... I wouldn't use it for anything else, lol.


PVA would work but would take hours to dry, basically any kid friendly glue would work because it means if they nibbled on it they won't die! Though my mice don't seemt o touch it. I managed to pick up my gluegun, gluesticks and 200 lollypop sticks off ebay for £10 inc postage, so I got a bargain


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely Meeces


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Love ur climbing thing!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

FeralWolf,

This is a _very_ old thread from Jan 2009............


----------

